# Wi-fi printer



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a Toshiba laptop which I want to connect using wi-fi to my Canon MG3550 printer. Can anyone help please?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you connected the printer to the wifi

with the canon printers they will often setup from a PC 
have you run the installation software ?

The way I have setup these printers 
is i manually setup the wifi to connect to the wifi router 
by going to settings 
network and connecting to the wifi - using the wireless name SSID and any passcode 
it can be quite time consuming setting up the code , as if you have a mixture of numbers and letters as your code - it takes a while to change the display to numbers and of course the correct case (capital or little letters)

http://ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/WebPortal/MG3500 series/EN/SDP/sdp-portal_os.html?MRES=eu
then when its connected to the wifi

on the PC you can add a network printer 
and it should find the cannon


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I read the on-line manual for setting it up with a wireless connection, and it definitely is a time-consuming and difficult process. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you want to connect the laptop and printer directly (by ad-hoc wireless) or by connecting both to the same router (as Wayne described)?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the wi-fi connected for the internet and the printer works with the cable connection. It also connects to another Canon printer through the router, so do I just need to add a network printer?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the canon printer connected to the router by cable - is that what you mean by 


> I have the wi-fi connected for the internet and the printer works with the cable connection


or is it a USB connection

the printer needs to be connected to the router by wireless or by a LAN cable and then you can see the printer by all devices connected to the router
if the printer is connected by USB to another PC - then that PC would need to be sharing the printer and also on in order to print


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The printer works by collecting it by a cable but not sure how to get the wi-fi working even though it works wi-fi for the internet. The online manual seems to cover everything but what I want.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> but not sure how to get the wi-fi working even though it works wi-fi for the internet. The online manual seems to cover everything but what I want.


You haven't answered my post # 4 question nor all of Wayne's post # 6 so we still don't know what configuration of printer and computer(s) you want.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just want to know how to add this printer using wi-fi so it connects through the router to the printer. I set it up for the internet to work with wi-fi a while ago. It can connect with wi-fi to another printer but I cannot figure out how to add this new one. Windows 8.1 is a mess and I would appreciate some simple steps to get me into the right area of the PC to do the wi-fi connection.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I set it up for the internet to work with wi-fi a while ago.


 so there are no other connections on the printer 
You dont have a LAN cable connection to the router and you dont have it connected by USB to a PC 
ALL you have is the printer connected by wireless to the router

if so you should be able to goto settings on the printer
print out a network report - its a couple of pages - which will confirm its correctly connected to the router

on windows 8 /8.1

goto control panel 
right click on the windows sign usually bottom lefthand side 
select control panel
in the search put printers
now you should see add a printer
add a network printer 
and the canon should be found

have a read here 
http://techzend.com/add-network-printer-windows-81/


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The printer shows in the list but it says it is offline probably because it was last used with the cable connection. How do I change this please?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When I used to install/connect a printer multiple ways in XP (USB, networked and sometimes "borrowed" from another computer on the network) the printer appeared multiple times. Thus, it was necessary to select the correct one for each usage. The same may be true with Windows 8--you may need to distinguish between the USB printer instance and the networked instance.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The only way to set up another version (icon) of the printer, it seems, is to do a search for it which does not produce any results. The printer in question does have a wi-fi light illuminated when it is switched on though. I tried my Mac on wi-fi but even that did not detect anything. Puzzled?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would seem the printer is not on the network correctly

On the printer itself you should be able to goto 
network settings 
and printout a status report

i'm looking for details of

ip address 
default gateway
subnet mask

also from the windows PC 
post back an ipconfig /all please

* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Steven>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Virgil
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 32-3A-64-33-6B-2F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-3A-64-33-6B-30
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-3A-64-33-6B-2F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : fd80:717a:b47f:c00:48ed:49b0:dae0:7053(Pr
eferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : fd80:717a:b47f:c00:2c3a:6b82:216c:508e(Pr
eferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::48ed:49b0:dae0:7053%4(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 July 2015 17:21:53
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 July 2015 15:46:14
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 137378404
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-3F-23-CB-C4-54-44-78-04-98
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::1%4
192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gradacc-ext.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-54-44-78-04-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:1031:e01:a3f3:be56(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1031:e01:a3f3:be56%6(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 369098752
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-3F-23-CB-C4-54-44-78-04-98
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Steven>
C:\Users\Steven>
C:\Users\Steven>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent 
so now we need to see the printer status as requested


> On the printer itself you should be able to goto
> network settings
> and printout a status report
> 
> ...


and the settings should be

ip address.......... 192.168.1.???
default gateway.......... 192.168.1.1
subnet mask.......... 255.255.255.0


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure what else you need as the settings seem to be as you said except IPv4 192.168.1.5(Preferred)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

now from a PC do the following

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.5*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Not sure what else you need as the settings seem to be as you said except IPv4 192.168.1.5(Preferred)


That's the same as the PC Virgil has. If the printer is getting that automatically from the router the router has a defect. If you have assigned that address manually you need to have a unique address.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

opps missed that - I thought it was .6 strange - to much screen time  
*livefortoday6491*
Ignore ny post on ping


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Steven>Ping 192.168.1.5
Pinging 192.168.1.5 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.5: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.5: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.5: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.5: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.5:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\Steven>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see post #19 and #20 
can you explain please 

you should not have the same IP address 192.168.1.5 on two devices - you should get a conflict error 

post another ipconfig /all from the same PC as you did above in post #15


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

What is PC Virgil


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no idea - why do you mention it 

i'll google and see what I can find


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

computer repair 
vetenerian service

need to know the context ?
when do you see it


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Steven>ipconfig all
Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.
USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all |
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] |
/showclassid6 adapter |
/setclassid6 adapter [classid] ]
where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)
Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.
/showclassid6 Displays all the IPv6 DHCP class IDs allowed for adapter
.
/setclassid6 Modifies the IPv6 DHCP class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.
For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.
For Setclassid and Setclassid6, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is
removed.
Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Wired Ethernet Connection 1" or
"Wired Ethernet Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments
C:\Users\Steven>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you did not type as shown 
Note the /


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Steven>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Virgil
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 32-3A-64-33-6B-2F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-3A-64-33-6B-30
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-3A-64-33-6B-2F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : fd80:717a:b47f:c00:48ed:49b0:dae0:7053(Pr
eferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : fd80:717a:b47f:c00:2c3a:6b82:216c:508e(Pr
eferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::48ed:49b0:dae0:7053%4(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 18 July 2015 19:53:07
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 July 2015 22:04:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 137378404
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-3F-23-CB-C4-54-44-78-04-98
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::1%4
192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gradacc-ext.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-54-44-78-04-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:cc3:31e3:a3f3:be56(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cc3:31e3:a3f3:be56%6(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 369098752
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-3F-23-CB-C4-54-44-78-04-98
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Steven>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> What is PC Virgil


The PC whose ipconfig /all you showed in post # 15.

*EDIT*: And again in post # 28.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the answer to connecting to the router:

http://www.canon.co.uk/support/cons...tup/mg3550_printer_wireless_connection_setup/

The printer blue light (wi-fi light) continues flash which means it is searching but does not stabilise. Any suggestions please?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Are you cross posting across two forums 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/wi-fi-printer-1020418.html

is this your post on TSF, i have not replied there ,but as a staff member there , i know some of the experts are assisting

But just to confirm - it is you ?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes it is me


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for that 
I have made a longer post on TSF , and asked a number of questions - so I will only be replying on that forum


----------

